# Tips tips and tips



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

5 out of 10 riders ask me if there is a way they could tip me with the app.... what the h*ll is uber waiting to add this option?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

It's actually pretty shitty that they don't yet have a tip function in the app. I had the same thing last night, two of my Uber pax asked if they could tip through the app. One had cash and tipped (although I had to provide change)...the other wasn't willing to part with a $20 (can't blame him...I'm not that good). I enjoy the tips on Lyft and am sure that Uber passengers would tip more often if the app was set up to nudge them to tip like Lyft's newest update.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> It's actually pretty shitty that they don't yet have a tip function in the app. I had the same thing last night, two of my Uber pax asked if they could tip through the app. One had cash and tipped (although I had to provide change)...the other wasn't willing to part with a $20 (can't blame him...I'm not that good). I enjoy the tips on Lyft and am sure that Uber passengers would tip more often if the app was set up to nudge them to tip like Lyft's newest update.


I keep a ten, three fives and five ones in my shirt pocket ALWAYS. Tip change people!

Don't leave home without it.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Uber will take $1 tipping fee plus 40% commission. And also charge you with another fee if you don't bend over willingly, and they have to force spread you


----------

